# Gingerbreak Root Issues



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

I am working on getting CM7 on to my D2G by using this post - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5751-CM7-for-Droid2-Global-User-s-Thread . I followed up to step three, where instead of using the D3 1 click root, I used gingerbreak after a recommendation from a friend. Gingerbreak installed superuser onto my phone but never finished running exploits and shut down. So I tried seeing if I could install busybox - nothing. I then tried re-rooting with the D3 one click root which seemed to have worked until it was installing superuser and it stopped short since it was already installed. I restored to factory reset and still have superuser here, so my question is, how do I get rid of superuser so I can start fresh and try to re-root with D3 1 click root. I am on a Mac OSX, and my phone is running a leaked gingerbread system 4.5.607.A596 android 2.3.3.... Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!

~swissruff


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

gingerbreak will never work on these devices


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I figured that now, lol. Is there anything I can do to try to fix this besides sbf?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Run the D3 root tool, click unroot. Reboot then run it again and click root.


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for that piece of advice, but the one D3 root tool I used ( http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...tions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX) ) Doesn't have the option to unroot since it is just a shell file and I am on mac. But still, the current status of my phone is stock except for somehow superuser is installed, this trips up the D3 root tool. Thank you for the help!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

oh didnt read the op and see you were on mac. Run the d3 root tool so you get a root prompt in adb then go into an adb shell and type this:

```
<br />
rm /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
rm /system/bin/su<br />
rm /system/xbin/su<br />
rm /system/bin/busybox<br />
```
after that, reboot and then run the root exploit again and you should be rooted.


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for that! But since I am not the best at Android, could you clarify,


> get a root prompt in adb then go into an adb shell


I don't know how to get a root prompt in adb, or how to go into an adb shell... Sorry for being a bit slow with this, I am new to D2G and rooting in general.


----------

